# eos lip balm allergy?



## nail artist (Feb 7, 2013)

I didn't know where to post this! I'm still and noob! lol 

I just got the eos summer fruit lip balm a couple months ago. I started using it every night after I put a moisterizer on. The first couple of weeks I didn't notice anything allergy related. I haven't used anything on my lips since then. About a month and a half ago I started getting tiny red dots on my lip line. They look like tiny pimples that are REALLY hard to pop.They sting so bad!!! They kept coming on after another. I haven't has more than 2 - 3 at a time. I just came to the realization that maybe it's the eso lip balm! I do put the lip balm all over my lips, of course, but of course it also gets on the lip line. I looked it up and there are other people who had similar effects. I'm going to hold back on using that for a while to see if that's the problem. Has anyone ever had this?? Thanks


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 7, 2013)

It's not an allergy. Allergies happen within 60 seconds or less. You're describing the classic symptoms of a skin sensitivity. Which is quite common with cosmetic use. Based on your description, it's one or two ingredients in your product. There are a lot of databases out there which can help you narrow down which one(s). You did the correct thing and stop using the lip balm.


----------



## nail artist (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's not an allergy. Allergies happen within 60 seconds or less.
> 
> You're describing the classic symptoms of a skin sensitivity. Which is quite common with cosmetic use.
> ...


 Thanks! This is great info. A couple days ago my aunt and I did an experiment. My aunt has the same eos lipbalm as I do and she loves it! She tried mine the other day and got one of those zit "things" yesterday! Ever since I stopped using the eos lip balm I have not had any zit "things." Maybe it's just the eos lip balm I happened to purchase. Too scared to try another one though!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 14, 2013)

Could be a bad balm. I would contact eos with the lot number (usually printed on the bottom) and let them know.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 3, 2013)

I know this is a bit old but just to add to this, I had been using EOS almost everyday for about a year and recently this happened to me too. It took me awhile to nail down what product it was but I've confirmed that it is indeed the EOS lip balm the one I was using was in mint instead of summer fruit though. I had two of them and pitched them both at this point not going to be using their lip stuff again our of fear of this happening again!


----------



## Flowerfish (May 3, 2013)

I have never experienced the symptoms anyone else has here, but it's interesting that Eos lip balms are being discussed because I just tossed 2 this morning; the mint and the summer fruit. I got the mint one about a year ago and it honestly dries out my lips. I had heard good things about the summer fruit Eos balm so just picked that one up a few weeks ago. Now I have come to realize that this one is drying out my lips too. I really wanted to like these because they are cute and come in nice scents but they just don't work for me :-/


----------



## lovepink (May 3, 2013)

I too did not have success with the EOS lip balms.  I would put them on numerous times through the day and by the end of the day the skin on my lips was flaking to the point I could pull it off in strips! (Think of when you were a little kid and put Elmer's on your hand, let it dry, then peeled it off!) It took me a while to figure out it was the EOS and I gave away 3 I had unused and threw away the one I used.



> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never experienced the symptoms anyone else has here, but it's interesting that Eos lip balms are being discussed because I just tossed 2 this morning; the mint and the summer fruit. I got the mint one about a year ago and it honestly dries out my lips. I had heard good things about the summer fruit Eos balm so just picked that one up a few weeks ago. Now I have come to realize that this one is drying out my lips too. I really wanted to like these because they are cute and come in nice scents but they just don't work for me :-/


 


> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is a bit old but just to add to this, I had been using EOS almost everyday for about a year and recently this happened to me too. It took me awhile to nail down what product it was but I've confirmed that it is indeed the EOS lip balm the one I was using was in mint instead of summer fruit though. I had two of them and pitched them both at this point not going to be using their lip stuff again our of fear of this happening again!


----------



## mimosette (May 4, 2013)

Well I'm another who didn't like them. They made my lips feel dry, then gritty.


----------



## Gypsy (May 4, 2013)

I have very sensitive skin and hubby bought me one while in the desert in AZ. Between the dry, dry climate and the balm I suffered with a lot of raw burning lips.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Gypsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have very sensitive skin and hubby bought me one while in the desert in AZ. Between the dry, dry climate and the balm I suffered with a lot of raw burning lips.


 Yes! That is how mine feel now dry and burning around the edges  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prettiprototype (Sep 12, 2013)

I too have used the eos lip balms and keep getting tiny somewhat raw bumps on my upper lip. I stopped using them for a while, the bumps go away. I start over just to see if it could be them causing it and I believe it is the lip balm . I've tried different ones, and I use it for a few weeks just to determine the difference.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettiprototype* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I too have used the eos lip balms and keep getting tiny somewhat raw bumps on my upper lip. I stopped using them for a while, the bumps go away. I start over just to see if it could be them causing it and I believe it is the lip balm . I've tried different ones, and I use it for a few weeks just to determine the difference.

I'm really glad to hear about this possibility. I'm fairly sensitive, so it sounds like a 'best avoid' situation!


----------



## hey-mercedes (Sep 15, 2013)

I as well had a problem with the EOS lip balms. I actually used them for a good couple of months before I started noticing they were drying out my lips bad. I developed small skin colored bumps, like pimples too. They took about a week to go away. But my lips were sooooooo flaky and dry during that time!



> I didn't know where to post this! I'm still and noob! lol  I just got the eos summer fruit lip balm a couple months ago. I started using it every night after I put a moisterizer on. The first couple of weeks I didn't notice anything allergy related. I haven't used anything on my lips since then. About a month and a half ago I started getting tiny red dots on my lip line. They look like tiny pimples that are REALLY hard to pop.They sting so bad!!! They kept coming on after another. I haven't has more than 2 - 3 at a time. I just came to the realization that maybe it's the eso lip balm! I do put the lip balm all over my lips, of course, but of course it also gets on the lip line. I looked it up and there are other people who had similar effects. I'm going to hold back on using that for a while to see if that's the problem. Has anyone ever had this?? Thanks


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Sep 16, 2013)

I use eos all the time and I never for once thought that my lips were peeling in chunks because of it. Thanks ladies!


----------



## KikiAggie (Oct 1, 2013)

I am so glad I found this question and responsive threads. I recently have been having the same issues as everyone else. I stated using EOS lip balm two months ago. I noticed I had these tiny red bumps that itched but also burned. They appeared along the bottom of my lower lip line. I decided to stop using the balm to see if it made a diffrerence. My symptoms cleared up and went away. I then started using the balm again this week to see if I would have the same reaction and I do. I don't know what the little bumps are but they arent zits because they arent filled with anything. I am so sad because I bought a huge pack from Costco and have 6 of them. I used the sweet mint and summer fruit and both reacted badly to my skin. The ingredients seem like they are quality so I am not sure what it is.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 1, 2013)

Sorry that these did not work out for you!  The great thing about buying things at Costco is you can return them!  If you don't want to do that, then save the unused ones for stocking stuffers, or little gifts for friends or coworkers!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KikiAggie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so glad I found this question and responsive threads. I recently have been having the same issues as everyone else. I stated using EOS lip balm two months ago. I noticed I had these tiny red bumps that itched but also burned. They appeared along the bottom of my lower lip line. I decided to stop using the balm to see if it made a diffrerence. My symptoms cleared up and went away. I then started using the balm again this week to see if I would have the same reaction and I do. I don't know what the little bumps are but they arent zits because they arent filled with anything. I am so sad because I bought a huge pack from Costco and have 6 of them. I used the sweet mint and summer fruit and both reacted badly to my skin. The ingredients seem like they are quality so I am not sure what it is.


----------



## LeMondeBeaute (Oct 2, 2013)

I never understood the EOS craze. I tried them, and they weren't hydrating at all. It was worse than plain ole chapstick. I gave mine to my daughter to play with, and love my Nivea A Kiss of so much better. Now that I know people are reacting to them, I might throw my daughter's away. Yuck!


----------



## Narmai (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm SO grateful that you ladies talked about this on the internet! I've been using them for six weeks and I was a huge fan, but I have the same weird skin colored bumps that itch and burn. I hate it. Now I'm going to stop using my EOS lip balms and hope it goes away. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## saku (Mar 2, 2014)

waahh..i came across this thread because i'm getting these small red bumps on the edges of my lips and i'm thinking it could be the eos lip balm. my lips are now very dry and itchy.. :'(


----------



## chaostheory (Mar 28, 2014)

i had the same reaction to it, but i found i am allergic to many kinds of lip balms. I guess eos is no exception


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 16, 2014)

I am so thankful you all posted this it helped me narrow down my problem.  My newest one after using just that for a few weeks went in the trash last night the more I used it the more it broke down the corners of the skin near my lips..  Thank you all for educating me that this could be an issue!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 17, 2014)

EOS did nothing except dry my lips out terribly... I was disappointed since so many seem to love them but I could tell immediately they were drying my lips out. By the end of the day I cursed them and went back to my normal product, lol.


----------



## Nellie Sandoval (Feb 23, 2015)

i bought eos lip balm a month ago and after a couple day my lips started to peel , itch and burn i look up on what cause burning, itchy, red lumps and red round spots it came down to cold sores i stop using this eos lip balm and bought abreva to stop what i thought was a sore but did not work so i let it resolve on its own and in a week it cured but then i went back to use eos and now the symtoms started right after i put it on my lips this is when i realize that am allergic to eos lip balm. itchy,bumpy, burning lips is the worse feeling. hope this can help others


----------

